

Singularity University: Preparing Humanity for Accelerating Technological Change - epall
http://singularity-university.org/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already listed

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464236>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464001>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463600>

